

Standalone WebGL, or a browser for the Oculus Rift - maxharris

Is anyone interested in working with me on a project, which is basically a web browser built for the Oculus Rift?<p>My idea is simple - build a native app (using spidermonkey or v8) that lets you take your WebGL project and run it without a conventional browser.<p>What would be different about this vs. existing attempts at making browsers do VR?<p>- no 2D UI (or DOM, or stylesheets)<p>- this project wouldn&#x27;t take 40 minutes to compile, unlike the major browsers<p>- much better integration with Oculus features (such as the changes in rendering in the 0.4 SDK, etc.)<p>Right now, all I have is a fork of Elijah Insua&#x27;s WebGL-standalone project (which hasn&#x27;t been updated in three years).<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;maxharris9&#x2F;WebGL-standalone<p>I&#x27;ve spent the last couple of days messing around with it, and while it doesn&#x27;t work very well yet, it is a start. If anyone is interested, I&#x27;ll post build instructions.
======
Supersaiyan_IV
I have a friend that has been doing this for his masters disposition for the
last 2½ years. I won't say how he's been realizing his idea, but he's come
really far.

~~~
maxharris
Could you put me in touch with him? (On Twitter, I'm MaxHarris9)

I think this is really exciting!

